# Rip greg plitt



## d2r2ddd (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad news of his tragic death 

Greg Plitt dead: Fitness model and Hollywood actor killed by train - Mirror Online

A TV fitness instructor, actor and former Calvin Klein model has been struck and killed by a train in LA.

Greg Plitt, 37, died yesterday afternoon when he was hit by a Metrolink train after witnesses saw him near the tracks with a video camera in his hand.

One friend says he was filming an advert for a protein shake at the time.

Pitt was a renowned fitness instructor who had recently appeared in a reality show on Bravo called "Work Out", and is due to feature in a new reality series called "Friends to Lovers" later this month.

He had also acted in a number of Hollywood films, with roles alongside Robert DeNiro and Matt Damon in The Good Shepherd, and he was cast in Terminator 4 alongside Christian Bale.

He was also a body double in superhero movie Watchmen.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad. But damn it. Stay away from the tracks when the trains are running.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 18, 2015)

Whaaaaaaat, damn


----------



## Jjyaya (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuck rip man


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 18, 2015)

Horrible news. RIP


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 24, 2015)

***************


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2015)

I read the article about it when it happened.  I believe they were making some kind of fitness video or something.  Just a shame.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 24, 2015)

That is tragic.We never know when. So why worry about?
Sorry for him and his family..................Thx, T.....


----------



## Lavey (Feb 25, 2015)

RIP! It makes no sense to me that you get struck down by a train & it was an accident.


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rip bro


----------

